# Carol Neblett.



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

viewed this on face book and twitter:
"Addio, California." New York City Opera is reporting the death of the Modesto-born soprano Carol Neblett, 71.


twitter: RIP Carol Neblett. The gorgeous soprano who was one smart cookie!!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Though she had other several signature roles, I will always remember her as Marietta:






Sit tibi terra levis.


----------



## Donna Elvira (Nov 12, 2017)

Riposa in Pace

She certainly understood Minnie in "La fanciulla del West."
Was not aware that she was born in Italy, with the Anglo sounding name.
Thank you for informing us.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I heard her in Tosca in an historical Sat. matinee broadcast on Sirius. She sounded great and was supposed to be a great beauty.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I am sorry to hear of her passing. She was not much older than I am, and I know personally know singers who coached with her and were much the better for the experience. Requiem aeternam dona ei, Domine, et lux perpetua luceat ei. 

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I sang with her in Charpentier's _Louise_ at the Boston Opera under Sarah Caldwell in the '70s. She was wonderful, but she should have noticed me in the chorus. I forgive her however.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

What a shame! But what a coincidence, too, as just before coming here I started listening to her 1977 recording of LA FANCIULLA DEL WEST (with Placido Domingo and Sherrill Milnes), in preparation for seeing opera on December 3!

_Riposa in pace!_


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

She was born in Modesto, California I believe not in 
Italy.


Donna Elvira said:


> Riposa in Pace
> 
> She certainly understood Minnie in "La fanciulla del West."
> Was not aware that she was born in Italy, with the Anglo sounding name.
> Thank you for informing us.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

alan davis said:


> She was born in Modesto, California I believe not in
> Italy.





> " Neblett was born in Modesto, California and raised in Redondo Beach"


Correct ..................


----------

